# Where might I find a scale Orion V bus?



## thunderpickle (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello!

Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I might find a miniature Orion V bus? My girlfriend and I met on the bus and I'd like to make a Christmas ornament that looks like the bus we ride. Since it'll be an ornament, it will probably have to be in the neighborhood of five inches or smaller. I've tried looking on ebay but have had no luck so far finding anything small enough.

I'm hoping this is the right place to look. A coworker suggested I try a model train forum to track this down. Thanks for any help!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GGT_Orion_V.jpg


----------

